# Tetra AlgiMin tablets harmful to shrimps?



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

As the title suggested.. i got me a couple of boxes today.. but i fear for my CRS.. so i didn't put any in.. suggestions?? my current algae situation is a handful of annoying BBA.. a heck lot of GDA... and well.. GW


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Had to look this one up, I don't follow individual product lines that closely.

Tetra AlgiMin tablets are a different sort of algae control. The traditional anti-algae tablet contains chemicals that kill off SOME strains of algae, but also likely harm fussy plants and perhaps sensitive critters such as shrimp. AlgiMin looks to be not as harsh and seems to be something like the barley straw one adds to a pond. It's also possible that there is a lower dose of an algicide which I stay away from. This product seems more promising and safer than the usual anti-algae product, but I defer to the others here to see if it actually works.

A key word you mentioned was shrimp. Do your CRS like to eat the algae you want to get rid of? If so, maybe they will take care of it for you


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well i can't really say.. i got this Green Water atack lately.. and well.. my whole tank's view is blocked by green dust... and i just cant say... i just worry for my CRS.. hmmm i don't think they eat enough of it


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it's probably better and safer to try to figure out the cause of the algae problem before trying to fix it using any type of additive, because it will usually just come back again if the root problem isn't fixed.


----------

